# Hi Ya



## Totighttopay (Sep 3, 2008)

Got a VW Camper earlier in the year and been out and about in it but find the camp site charges a rip off so last time out we Wild Camped in a layby in Devon and I must admit the wife and I were a bit unsettled laying there listening to the car drive past and now and again stop, but we lived to tell the tale and are going to try and do it a bit more from now on. Silly really not alot of difference to being in a field but just seemed nervy I suppose it is the sick world we all live in today.

Well Hello to everyone and hopefully I will find some spots to tell you all about.


----------



## cipro (Sep 3, 2008)

Totighttopay said:


> Got a VW Camper earlier in the year and been out and about in it but find the camp site charges a rip off so last time out we Wild Camped in a layby in Devon and I must admit the wife and I were a bit unsettled laying there listening to the car drive past and now and again stop, but we lived to tell the tale and are going to try and do it a bit more from now on. Silly really not alot of difference to being in a field but just seemed nervy I suppose it is the sick world we all live in today.
> 
> Well Hello to everyone and hopefully I will find some spots to tell you all about.


 
Hi and welcome to MAD but BEST wild site

When we use a lay-by we find the ones that are set back so that the traffic doesn't go directly past you.
But you are right I sleep better at a campsite rather than a iffy wild stop
however if it doesn't feel right don't stop.The other thing we try to do is
turn up late and leave early and of cause leave no MESS


----------



## hogan (Sep 3, 2008)

We spent 2 months touring France Belgium and the UK and only spent 2 nights on a camp site
This year we are doing 5 countries over 3 months and intend only to spend 7 nights in total on campsites.
If you do wild camp take care like cipro posted and if it dont feel right move on.


----------



## lillybet (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello to all. We're heading off tomorrow to try some wild camping, we live in Bath and are heading over to Suffolk via A and B roads, no what you mean about laybys we're hoping to find a nice carpark or better still a pub stopover, so fingers crossed. Lillybet


----------



## lenny (Sep 4, 2008)

Totighttopay said:


> Got a VW Camper earlier in the year and been out and about in it but find the camp site charges a rip off so last time out we Wild Camped in a layby in Devon and I must admit the wife and I were a bit unsettled laying there listening to the car drive past and now and again stop, but we lived to tell the tale and are going to try and do it a bit more from now on. Silly really not alot of difference to being in a field but just seemed nervy I suppose it is the sick world we all live in today.
> 
> Well Hello to everyone and hopefully I will find some spots to tell you all about.



Hiya totti, and welcome to the site, you've done well to coax your wife along on your wilding trips, I've been doing it a while now and the wife refuses to join me when I'm wilding, she feels much safer on a site, just remember that no matter how nervy you feel  about possible intruders,they will be twice as nervy, not knowing what to expect.
Also, just make sure wherever you pitch ,to ensure you can get a signal on your mobile, just in case  Happy wilding to you both


----------



## Trevor (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Totighttopay and welcome,
A layby is not the best form of wildcamping at the best of times, try somewhere a bit more secluded.


----------

